# Marriott Fairway Villas New Jersey



## Miss Marty (Jun 30, 2010)

*
June/July* 

The heat wave is over and the weather is picture perfect!
If anyone would like to stop by The Marriott Fairway Villas 
Rt 9 Galloway, New Jersey give us a call at 609-748-4700


----------



## DaveHenry (Jun 30, 2010)

*Have a great time!*

Have a great time!  It's a beautiful place!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 30, 2010)

Marty,

I'll be there the 3rd week of September.

Can you acquire all of the local golf knowledge for me??

Pat


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 30, 2010)

*Golf*

*
Dolce Seaview Resort* 

Marriott Privileges Card
Rates: May 1 - Sept 30 
Mon-Thurs $69 Twilight after 3 PM $49
Friday-Sun $99 Twilight after 3 PM $59


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 30, 2010)

*Marriott Fairway Villas*

*
Forest Highlands*

Condo Style Villas

Description

Living Room with 42" LG TV and Fireplace
Dining and Kitchen Combo, Laundry Room.

Master Bedroom
King Bed and Chair - 32" LG TV and Phone
Whirlpool Tub and Double Sinks 
Glass Enclosed Shower & toilet. 

Guest Bedroom 
King Bed and Sleep Sofa - 32" LG TV and Phone
Regular Style Bathroom with Tub/Shower.

There are windows with screens that open
plus a screened in patio with table & chairs.

Free Local Phone Calls 
and Complimentary Wifi.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 4, 2010)

*Marriott Fairway Villas - Forest Highlands 1635*

Just returned from our summer vacation at Marriott Fairway Villas
Stayed in their newest building on the third floor facing the trees.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 4, 2010)

Marty:
Do htey have oceanfront or ocean-view units too?


----------



## dwmantz (Jul 5, 2010)

We are also owners.

The resort is NOT on the beach, but 15 minutes away.  However, the golf courses surround the resort and the pool complex is fabulous!  In our experience, we prefer just a close walk to the pool complex.


----------



## Kola (Jul 10, 2010)

e.bram said:


> Marty:
> Do htey have oceanfront or ocean-view units too?



If you want oceanview you have to go to Atlantic City, a short drive away. Buildings at Marriott's don't have a real golf view either, mostly treed areas. There is plenty of space around the rec centre and a golf driving range nearby. We have stayed there four times and love it.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jul 10, 2010)

We will be there in mid-September---we are golfers.

Any suggestions for a Unit to request? (we prefer top-floor)

We REALLY enjoy a good close-up view of a golf green.

Thanks,
Pat

p.s. is there a place where I could see the layout of the unit numbers and match it up to the golf course layout?


----------



## Kola (Jul 14, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We will be there in mid-September---we are golfers.
> 
> Any suggestions for a Unit to request? (we prefer top-floor)
> 
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2010)

Marty, we stayed in The Desert Springs building villa #1430 last year great location to everything the indoor pool, fitness center,the aerobics and for the ladies The Elizabeth Arden Red Door Spa.

What is the condition of the golf course now?


----------



## sasisu (Jul 17, 2010)

*hoping for a confirmation!*

Is anyone else having a difficult time getting a confirmation to this resort? I always place my request for any week in July or August a year in advance with II, but have not been able to get this resort for two years. I am keeping my fingers crossed for next year. Any suggestions would be well appreciated.


----------



## Phillie (Jul 19, 2010)

*got two during flex*

I found during flextime two concurrent weeks available for next week using two AC I had. I imagine a year out for next you should get a week especially with your flexibility over two months.


----------



## Serina (Jul 19, 2010)

We are thinking about going there - haven't been before. Love to hear any pros/cons from those there this summer.


----------



## sasisu (Jul 19, 2010)

Phillie said:


> I found during flextime two concurrent weeks available for next week using two AC I had. I imagine a year out for next you should get a week especially with your flexibility over two months.



Sorry, Phillie, could you explain what "flextime" is?


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is copy of an article in Press of Atlantic City about the hotel part of the resort that use to be shared when it was a Marriott now a Dolce Resort.

Jerry in NJ

----------------------------------------------------------------

Galloway Township officials object to Richard Stockton College plan to buy Seaview resort


By EMILY PREVITI Staff Writer | Posted: Wednesday, July 14, 2010 | 


Stockton College is considering purchasing Seaview - A Dolce Resort in Galloway Township.


GALLOWAY TOWNSHIP — Officials said Tuesday night that they are objecting to Richard Stockton College’s pending purchase of Seaview — a Dolce Resort.

After news broke two weeks ago about the pending deal, representatives of the college and property owner LaSalle Hotel Properties apparently declined an invitation to discuss the matter with Township Council due to a nondisclosure agreement that legally obligates them to remain silent until the deal is final, Mayor Keith Hartman said.

“The lack of information leaves us no choice but to object,” Hartman said. “There’s no way we’re going to let an 800-pound gorilla come in and push us around.”

Stockton spokesman Tim Kelly declined comment Tuesday night.

“We’re going to have to maintain our stance: We won’t say anything publicly at this time,” he said.

LaSalle representatives were unreachable.

The site could provide training and housing facilities for students in Stockton’s hospitality program.

Councilman Tony Coppola also expressed concerns about preserving the historic hotel built nearly a century ago on the southwest corner of Route 9 and Jimmie Leeds Road.

“To see the integrity of Seaview maintained, I think, is something to be concerned about. It’s tied to Galloway’s identity in a lot of ways,” Coppola said. “And (payment-in-lieu-of-taxes) agreements are great, but I share Mayor Hartman’s idea that they are great for new construction. Its not taking anything off the books for anyone else. Its also not fair for local hotels who have to compete.”

Concerns about unfair business competition, loss of tax revenue from the township’s largest commercial ratable (assessed at more than $16 million), effects on the LPGA tournament that boost the regional economy by $15 million during the week adjacent golf courses host professional female golfers, and other issues will remain until LaSalle and Stockton say more, Councilman Tom Bassford said.

“We have a great relationship with Stockton,” Bassford said. “I’m going to hold my comments until we know more because I dont want to overreact. But I have a lot of concerns. We just dont know anything: how its going to happen, how its going to run.”


----------



## Phillie (Jul 20, 2010)

*flex-time*

this is 59 days before check-in with interval when all weeks are available to everyone.


----------



## Kola (Jul 20, 2010)

Phillie said:


> I found during flextime two concurrent weeks available for next week using two AC I had. I imagine a year out for next you should get a week especially with your flexibility over two months.



I suppose all ACs are not equal in terms of their search power. I have an AC but it shows nothing at the Seaview within 59 days this summer.

K.


----------

